# Incubating tank size?



## Jackson (May 23, 2005)

What do you think the minimum size tank you could hatch an ooth and have nympth for a few sheds in?

Note to those across the pond: Please dont say "10gal tank" because we dont use that form of measurement here. Please give dimensions.


----------



## Markus D. (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

i think for smaller ooth ( Creobroter..) 20x20x20 cm are ok and for bigger perhaps 20x20x40cm .

Wishes

Markus


----------

